# Pablin.com y su soporte técnico



## Tacatomon (May 26, 2010)

Por que se siguen metiendo con este amplificador, habiendo tantos en el foro...
habrá que decirle al webmaster de pablin.ar que quite ese diagrama o lo corrija, ya que causa mmmuchos problemas...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 27, 2010)

Tacatomon dijo:


> habrá que decirle al webmaster de pablin.ar que quite ese diagrama o lo corrija, ya que causa mmmuchos problemas...



Tacato:
La solución es otra. *Que busquen en el foro o que le pregunten a Pablin.com.ar*

No entiendo por qué, luego de años de saber que el esquema es un desastre y tenerlo documentado en el foro, se sigue dando "soporte" sobre un diseño que no hizo ningún integrante de esta comunidad, ni está publicado acá.

Con este tipo de consultas reiteradas y respuestas estamos sirviendo para que pablin siga siendo "famoso" con un circuito que NO FUNCIONA, pero los problemas se los resolvemos acá.

Lo mismo sucede con los esquemas de construyasuvideorockola.com
Aunque esos si son correctos, todos los que los arman y no les funcionan vienen acá a que se los "reparemos", en vez de preguntarle a quien los publicó en ese sitio.


----------



## elamigodesamuel (May 27, 2010)

Entiendo el enojo de ustedes los integrantes mas añejos del foro, realmente entre aca buscando ANTES de ponerme a armar el amplificador nefasto de pablin data, lei que a la mayoria no le anduvo bien, pero sin embargo como hacia tanto que no me ponia con amplificadores de este estilo (desde que termine la tecnica hace 10 años) decidi hacerlo mas que nada como repaso y para seguir aprendiendo.

Lo de decirle al webmaster de pablin que baje el circuito no es mala idea porque seguramente mucha mas gente se tiraria a la pileta sin recursos para luego hacerlo funcionar, aunque el ampli no es caro el trafo de poder si lo es (aunque se puede usar para cualquier otro amplificador)

Gracias igual por la ayuda, si les molesta que pregunte sobre este proyecto no lo hago mas, y si los pone sensibles los comentarios sobre la "poca ayuda" les pido perdon. No fue mi intencion molestarlos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 27, 2010)

El planteo no fué por tu consulta, sino por que siempre sucede lo mismo: se mandan a armar este esquema o cualquier otro de Pablin sin tener conocimientos mas o menos buenos de electrónica - lo que hace que no puedan analizar el esquema - y luego tenemos varios posts discutiendo si funciona o no, si lo hace bien o mal, etc, etc. *El que debería contestar eso es el dueño del esquema, Pablin o quien sea*, por que así es muy fácil poner un sitio en la web lleno de esquemas - que la mayoría no funcionan - y hacerse "famoso" a costa de principiantes con poca idea, pero no pone un foro para que consulten si tienen problemas en armar los circuitos propuestos...y mucho menos discutir el diseño...

Si vos te fijás en *ESP*, verás que hay un foro de bastante actividad con gente muy capacitada, donde se discuten las problemas que afrontan quienes deciden construir alguno del ciento de circuitos propuesto por Rod Elliot. Eso me parece muy serio, por que no solo pone los esquemas a disposición sino que proporciona un lugar donde consultar los problemas. En comparación, Pablin es una payasada.


----------



## elamigodesamuel (May 27, 2010)

Tenes razon, de todas formas en ningun momento me puse a defender a pablin, y ya agarre los apuntes de electronica para repasar esto


----------



## ehbressan (May 27, 2010)

elamigodesamuel dijo:


> Entiendo el enojo de ustedes los integrantes mas añejos del foro
> 
> Hola, no soy de los mas viejos (no se rian, solo en el foro), si no de los mas nuevos, pero estoy totalmente de acuerdo con ezavalla, que lo que plantea me parece que no es enojo, si no la aplicacion del menos comun de los sentidos "el sentido comun". Los otros dias conteste (y luego me arrepenti, ya que aparte de ser nuevo, no soy ni electronico y ni cerca moderador), a un muchacho que preguntaba por unos transistores de salida, que le habian dicho que el ampli podia funcionar con otro tipo de ellos, y ahora no andaba ni para atras, de las sig. manera : "yo le preguntaria al que me dijo que podian funcionar....." Eso, creo, tambien es sentido comun del mismo tipo que lo anterior. Si quieren tener una web, que la atiendan y si construyen cosas de alguien, preguntenle a ese alguien cuando tengan problemas. Yo he hecho cosas de Rod Elliott y cuando tuve dudas o problemas, fue a el a quien me dirigi, y con gusto y maestria, me ayudo. Lo mismo con Martin J. King o Siegfried Linkwitz, etc.
> Sds.


----------



## elamigodesamuel (May 27, 2010)

Ah, segun el concepto del foro entonces habria que cerrar todos los temas que tratan circuitos que no se diseñaron/iniciaron por gente del foro?

Si el foro es de electronica y de ayuda mutua, se puede dar apoyo o simplemente no acotar "leo pero no te ayudo porque esto es de pablin, y el es famoso a costillas de otros"

Quien diablos lo conoce a pablin? creo que entre dos veces en mi vida a esa pagina, lamentablemente una de esas dos fue para ver ese circuito, revise en algunas paginas antes de armarlo, salto esta que aclaraba que el circuito andaba pero habia que tener ciertas precauciones, yo el trafo ya lo tenia, y un amigo me regalo los transistores, asi que porq*UE* no armarlo?

Ok, de todas formas, intentare arreglarlo de todas formas, probablemente sea una pavada, pero les recomiendo que si les molesta aclarar dudas sobre circuitos extraidos de internet cierren esos post asi gente como yo evita preguntar cosas.

De hecho sobre este ampli hay 3(tres) threads abiertos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 27, 2010)

elamigodesamuel dijo:


> Ah, segun el concepto del foro entonces habria que cerrar todos los temas que tratan circuitos que no se diseñaron/iniciaron por gente del foro?



Nop. Antes que nada, no deberían preguntar acá, sino al que lo diseñó. Como te dijeron arriba, es una cuestión de sentido común. Si vos comprás un yogurth en el almacen de la esquina de tu casa y te sale podrido, a quien le reclamás? A Wallmart o Carrefour o al Jumbo, o al que te lo vendió?



elamigodesamuel dijo:


> *Quien diablos lo conoce a pablin?* creo que entre dos veces en mi vida a  esa pagina, lamentablemente una de esas dos fue para ver ese circuito,  revise en algunas paginas antes de armarlo, salto esta que aclaraba que  el circuito andaba pero habia que tener ciertas precauciones, yo el  trafo ya lo tenia, y un amigo me regalo los transistores, *asi que porqUE  no armarlo?*



Por que la ultima pregunta te la estás respondiendo con la primera.
Si no sabés la "calidad" del sitio, no tenés buena formación en electrónica y nadie del sitio te da apoyo si tenés problemas...como vas a intentar armarlo? Podría escribir una metáfora como la del párrafo anterior, pero creo que se entiende la idea 
Por otra parte, ya deberías saber que no todo lo que aparece en la web es correcto o funciona, así que podrías haber buscado algo de información sobre el montaje de este ampli y los problemas que pudieran existir.



elamigodesamuel dijo:


> De hecho sobre este ampli hay 3(tres) threads abiertos.



Si, sobre este ampli, y muchos temas mas sobre varios circuitos publicados por Pablin.


----------



## elamigodesamuel (May 27, 2010)

ezavalla dijo:


> Si, sobre este ampli, y muchos temas mas sobre varios circuitos publicados por Pablin.



Entonces si no se van a discutir, creo que deberian cerrarlos.

Por otro lado la pagina esa Pablin, solo los publico, dudo mucho que haya armado alguno o probado al menos. Yo realmente soy consciente de eso, y te repito que lo arme porque tenia todo a mano y el tiempo para hacerlo.

Supongo de todas formas que un bajo porcentaje de los circuitos que hay subidos en esta pagina fueron diseñados por gente del foro, y que la mayoria estan traidos de otros sitios de internet y analizados, no entiendo porque hay tanto "rencor" con esa nefasta pagina. Es tan nefasta como muchas otras que ofrecen circuitos/proyectos sin analisis.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 27, 2010)

elamigodesamuel dijo:


> Supongo de todas formas que un bajo porcentaje de los circuitos que hay subidos en esta pagina fueron diseñados por gente del foro, y que la mayoria estan traidos de otros sitios de internet y analizados, no entiendo porque hay tanto "rencor" con esa nefasta pagina. Es tan nefasta como muchas otras que ofrecen circuitos/proyectos sin analisis.



No es rencor ni nada parecido...muy poco nos importa lo que haga Pablin. Solo que este hombre publica circuitos, quizás como vos decís - sin probarlos, pero no dá ningun tipo de apoyo ni información de contacto...no al menos que yo conozca y que le haya respondido a alguien, y pese a eso, hay mucha gente que construye esos esquemas y luego viene acá buscando solución a sus problemas, sin pedírsela a Pablin primero.

Por otra parte, esto es un foro - no una página con circuitos - y aunque muchos esquemas vienen de otros sitios y otros han sido desarrollados acá, la mayoría fué probado y construido. Y si no lo fuera, al menos han sido discutidos, y siempre podés buscar información acá para ver los problemas o comentarios sobre la construcción, el diseño, etc...o bien, podés preguntar y alguien te va a contestar a tus dudas. Estando registrado acá, tenes acceso al conocimiento colectivo sobre los diversos temas, y es probable que alguien sea capaz de resolver tu problema, o vos mismo podés hacerlo usando el buscador y tener la información para tomar TU PROPIA DECISIÓN.


----------



## Cacho (May 27, 2010)

Bueno, separado este pedazo.

Veo que la catarsis está alcanzando a más gente


----------



## fernandob (May 27, 2010)

elamigodesamuel dijo:


> Quien diablos lo conoce a pablin? s.



yo.

el pibe puso una web, con aportes y ahora no le da mucha bola , tiene sus cosas, sus obligaciones como persona adulta.
YO fui a un curso, PAGUE por el y lo aproveche.

no ente a mirar y pretender que me tengan que dar apoyo ni nada.
cuando quise aprender algo te aseguro que :
1--- mire un monton 
2--- me anote en un curso que pintaba bueno y eso no era algo gratis.
3--- fui, me quedaba bastante lejos pero fui igual.
4--- dedique todos los dias de la semana a pesar de que el curso era solo un dia d ela semana.


les dire una sorpresa, quizas se les pinche una ilusion o una pretension:
*mama hay solo una y solo atendia sus llantos y caprichos cuando eran uds. chicos .*

y al resto de el planeta les importa un huevo si no les funciona un circuito, lo que deben hacer es preocuparse, estudiar , dedicar tiempo y esfuerzo.
cualquiera puede publicar loq ue quiera en la web y mantenerlo , arreglarlo , pulirlo y revistarlo SI SE LE CANTA.
aca este foro es activo y hay gente que se ocupa, bien.
hay otros que no .
cosa de ellos.


miren su DNI. mirense en el espejo , y si ya son grandotes actuen como tales


----------



## Cacho (May 27, 2010)

¿Por qué imaginé que ibas a aparecer por acá? 


Sin meterme en la discusión sobre si está bien o mal el soporte que brinda Pablin.com, sólo quiero aclarar que en el tema de donde viene esto yo participo porque tengo un par de esos amplis (retocados un poco) andando desde hace bastante tiempo y conozco el circuito.
Me sirve como distracción el ver qué es lo que puede no funcionar en los armados de otros.

Por lo demás, coincido en lo que dicen EZ y Fer, primero en lo de buscar soporte de parte del autor del esquema y segundo en lo de calentarse por conseguir uno mismo las soluciones.


Saludos


----------



## fernandob (May 27, 2010)

casi 5 lucas cacho !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

te fijaste ??


----------



## Cacho (May 27, 2010)

Es que todo sube... Salvo para el INDEC 

Voy a hacer  una fiesta en los 5000.


----------



## Tacatomon (May 27, 2010)

WTF!!! No pensé que llegaría hasta esto el tema.

Realmente, si me molesta un poco, que el mismo webmaster no de un poco de soporte técnico sobre los esquemas que se publican... Solo de damos fama y links hacia google a través de este foro... Que aprenda a Rod Elliot.


----------



## elamigodesamuel (May 27, 2010)

Fernando, no entendi ni "J" lo que quisiste decir...

Siendo que pablin no tiene soporte y que estan todos sensibles al respecto en cuanto haga andar mi circuito lo voy a subir con su pcb, schm arreglado y guia de construccion para los proximos pobres pichones que caigan (porq mientras este ahi, van a seguir cayendo como moscas) y listo, me subo al trono de encargado de "hacer que lo de pablin funcione" y sin hacer un curso _no _ gratis de electronica.

Te va?

PS: Hay algun lugar donde presentarse? no lo encontre...


----------



## Tacatomon (May 27, 2010)

elamigodesamuel dijo:


> PS: Hay algun lugar donde presentarse? no lo encontre...



Si lees bien las secciones del foro, quizás encuentres una tema de presentaciones


----------



## Cacho (May 27, 2010)

elamigodesamuel dijo:


> Hay algun lugar donde presentarse? no lo encontre...


https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f36/bienvenida-deja-tu-mensaje-presentacion-18984/


Saludos


----------



## fernandob (May 27, 2010)

elamigodesamuel dijo:


> Fernando, no entendi ni "J" lo que quisiste decir...
> 
> Siendo que pablin no tiene soporte y que estan todos sensibles al respecto en cuanto haga andar mi circuito lo voy a subir con su pcb, schm arreglado y guia de construccion para los proximos pobres pichones que caigan (porq mientras este ahi, van a seguir cayendo como moscas) y listo, me subo al trono de encargado de "hacer que lo de pablin funcione" y sin hacer un curso _no _ gratis de electronica.
> 
> ...



hola te quise decir lo que dije.

aprenderas mas si haces *esto* mismo que estas diciendo en vez de esperar que algun "webmaster" te de "soporte" .
yo nunca he hecho una pagina web, pero me da la impresion de que (como dije) uno puede hacer una pagina y dedicarse a ella, cuidarla y controlar todo.
tambien uno puede poner una pagina y descuidarla, no tiene obligacion alguna.
puede uno dejar es apagina abierta y que otros hagan aportes, o sea cuelguen cosas, que funcionen o no , cosas buenas o KK .........

es asi, no me parece que nadie tenga obligacion de nada.
"soporte" daran los de plaquetodo ya que venden sus placas, pèro los demas,no veo por que .
uno que hace una pagina asi donde cada quien hace su aporte y quien lo quiera armar va por su cuenta.

hay usuarios que consideran "soporte" a que el webmaster debe ayudarlos (?¿?¿?¿) .
y hay webmasters que consideraran "soporte" a el hecho de tener que "soportar" a la gente que les viene con exigencias  .  

Yo no me tiro contra vos, no te conozco, como digo siempre , lo que estoy diciendo y criticando es LA ACTITUD si no es esa tu actitud , pues entonces no apunto a vos.

este tema lo lei medio en el aire, lo empezo tacatomon o es algo que cortaron de otro lado , no se , hasta te digo mas:
mejor que este lleno la web de circuitos que NO SIRVEN, a mi me parece buenisimo, odio cruzarme con gente que dice:
"hacer esto o aquello es facil, mira , entras en la www y sacas el circuito......"
para que estudiar ???? no comprendo a la gente que pone las cosas cocinadas .

que gigantesca diferencia es preguntar:
no me anda tal circuito , alguien me sabe decir por que ?? me lo pueden arreglar.
a decir:
no me anda esto, lo analice y para mi esta bien, pongo el esquema Y MI ANALISIS a ver si ven en que me equivoco.
o no entiendo esta etapa ........... 

pero de nuevo te digo, si haces lo que decis o sea tratar de VOS MISMO HACER QUE ANDE :
asi es como se aprende.

saludos


----------



## ehbressan (May 29, 2010)

pero me da la impresion de que (como dije) uno puede hacer una pagina y dedicarse a ella, cuidarla y controlar todo.
tambien uno puede poner una pagina y descuidarla, no tiene obligacion alguna.
puede uno dejar es apagina abierta y que otros hagan aportes, o sea cuelguen cosas, que funcionen o no , cosas buenas o KK .........

es asi, no me parece que nadie tenga obligacion de nada.
"soporte" daran los de plaquetodo ya que venden sus placas, pèro los demas,no veo por que .
uno que hace una pagina asi donde cada quien hace su aporte y quien lo quiera armar va por su cuenta.

Totalmente de acuerdo Fernando, pero eso es valido si el tipo que pone el sitio no lucra con el, distinto si lucra. Hace rato largo que no entro a Pablin, de hecho no lo he hecho demasiado, pero si actualmente tiene publicidad, me parece que no deberia hacer lo que quiere, me parece............



que gigantesca diferencia es preguntar:
no me anda tal circuito , alguien me sabe decir por que ?? me lo pueden arreglar.
a decir:
no me anda esto, lo analice y para mi esta bien, pongo el esquema Y MI ANALISIS a ver si ven en que me equivoco.
o no entiendo esta etapa ........... 

pero de nuevo te digo, si haces lo que decis o sea tratar de VOS MISMO HACER QUE ANDE :
asi es como se aprende.

saludos

Totalmente e acuerdo.
Sds.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 29, 2010)

fernandob dijo:


> es asi, no me parece que nadie tenga obligacion de nada.
> "soporte" daran los de plaquetodo ya que venden sus placas, pèro los demas,no veo por que .
> uno que hace una pagina asi donde cada quien hace su aporte y quien lo quiera armar va por su cuenta.
> 
> ...



No es que tenga la obligación de hacerlo, pero al menos debería aclarar algo como:

*"Los circuitos que figuran en esta página no tienen soporte de ningún tipo y no sabemos si funcionan o nó, así que si usted los arma, el problema es suyo"*.

Lo que digo arriba pónganlo en los términos que quieran, pero debería estar aclarado, para que si cae un chabón que no carga idea...al menos sepa que esperar del circuito que le están "regalando". Creo que hacer eso no desmerece al sitio ni al dueño, y además pone en claro la actitud que hay que tomar frente a los diseños que ahí aparecen. Pero claro, si fuera así...cual sería la popularidad de la página?


----------



## jaimepsantos (May 29, 2010)

Pongan el link del circuito que dicen por favorr!!!!
Para no hacerlo hahaahahaha


----------



## fernandob (May 29, 2010)

hola, no voy a discutirlo mas, cada quien opina con su derecho .
quizas yo soy de la opinion de no pretender de lso demas mucho.
si ponen algo , lo tomo como "ideas" o ayuda.

me gusta mas meterme en paginas de teoria o para comprender y si miro de circuitos es para comprenderlos.
nunca fui de miro armo y espero que ande aunque no lo entienda.
si habia un error en un libro (que los hay) no iba a llamar al editor, es mas, me alegraba que yo lo haya descubierto al error....ja .. que capo, me di cuenta que habia un error  o si un circuito no andaba por algo mal trataba de entenderlo. 


hoy dia tenes paginas .......AL ROLETE TRAMPOSAS y nadie dice nada, paginas y foros muy serios, antiguos y conocidos que hacen o se mantienen con publicidad engañosa:
que te enlazan a sexo.
que te enlazan a mentiras, al juego.
que con engaños te quieren sacar datos de tu tarjeta de credito, o quieren que mandes un numerito desde tu celular para engancharte con engaños en suscripciones y quien sabe cuantas cosas mas.
ah.....muchas de las de sexo impulsan la prosititucion y trata de blancas.

asi que , pues, en esta sucia y "libre" internet me parece una ingenuidad y absoluta inocencia pretender o no ...........EXIGIR a un tipo que ni conocen que ponga tal o cual cosa.

tambien hay paginas de TEORIA incluso hay algo de teoria en pablin, pero no : 
a armar circuitos que no entienden.

yo les idre la verdad, estoy en el foro "privado" de pablo, el foro que es de quienes hicieron el curso, nos mandamso mails grupales, no es publico.
pablo entra poco y por "lo que intuyo" esta en otra.
no se cual fue la ultima actualizacion de la pagina, si alguno sabe como verlo va y lo ve........seria lo primero para darse cuenta si es una pagina que "se actualiza" o sea que es activa o no.
se que el vende cosas (PRODUCTOS) y supongo que lo que vende SI LE DA SOPORTE, los circuitos que hay ahi no los vende, son solo cosas que ponen .
fijate que hay cursos (teoria) , circuitos para mirar, *estoy mirando la pagina.*...ya hay un monton de fotos, por lo visto se dedica mas a pasear que a la web ....
la fecha mas reciente que vi por ahi era del 2009 .
aca en este foro (ACTIVO) han publicado muchos circuitos .... ¿ hay obligacion de soporte ??  

 .............pero ya les digo.

va mas alla.
me parece hasta inocente en este "mercado persa" que es la www criticar esa pagina *"por que el circuito que arme no funciono "* ............son opiniones, es mi forma de ser y ver......en verdad si lo pienso hago mal en defender tan "fervientemente" mi posicion.
por que se que como seres humanos que somos NO EXISTE SOLO UNA POSICION, cada quien tiene la suya.

espero que comprendan la mia y les sirva, no me metere mas , por que al final......ni es mi pagina .
solo me meti para opinar , la actitud, la forma de ver las cosas ....a veces soy muy incha.


----------

